# perlička



## Linni

Jak byste do angličtiny (popř. němčiny) přeložili slovo "*perlička*" (ve významu nějakého směšného výroku ap.)?


----------



## Jana337

Asi bych řekla curiosity.


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Asi bych řekla curiosity.


 
Curiosity by to ale bylo spíše vy významu "zajímavost", ne? 

Já jsem měla na mysli například takové ty "školní perličky" nebo takové ty "perličky ze žákovských knížek" atd.

Zrovna mě nic nenapadá... Uvedu nějaký prostý příklad:
Honza dnes řekl hezkou perličku - že svítíčko sluní a zpíváčci ptácají.   (to je jen příklad).

Nebo... 
Na tablo se dávají perličky... Např. když někdo řekne, že Petr Veliký žil ve Versailles, což je hlavní město Řecka.


----------



## Linni

Ono k tomu vlastne existuje i sloveso "perlit" (Ty nám dneska ale perlíš!).


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Curiosity by to ale bylo spíše vy významu "zajímavost", ne?
> 
> Já jsem měla na mysli například takové ty "školní perličky" nebo takové ty "perličky ze žákovských knížek" atd.
> 
> Zrovna mě nic nenapadá... Uvedu nějaký prostý příklad:
> Honza dnes řekl hezkou perličku - že svítíčko sluní a zpíváčci ptácají.   (to je jen příklad).
> 
> Nebo...
> Na tablo se dávají perličky... Např. když někdo řekne, že Petr Veliký žil ve Versailles, což je hlavní město Řecka.


Tak v tomto případě "howler".
Já jsem myslela spíše toto: "A teď ještě taková perlička." - Tedy když mluvčí chce říci něco legračního záměrně.

Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Tak v tomto případě "howler".
> Já jsem myslela spíše toto: "A teď ještě taková perlička." - Tedy když mluvčí chce říci něco legračního záměrně.
> 
> Jana


 
Aha, tak díky moc! To slovo slyším poprvé v životě... Ale takových slov je bohužel ještě spousta  .


----------

